# Floating drill press vise a la Mr Pete



## DavidR8 (Apr 12, 2021)

Building my CNC plasma cutter has made me realize how much I dislike my cheap drill press vise.
I looked at a bunch of 4-5" models and didn't see what I was looking for. I nearly sprung for a 4" milling vise but the table on my Delta floor press is too small for that.
Then I ran across the floating vise as demo'ed by Mr Pete.





After watching the build series I decided to go that route.
Picked up some suitable stock on the weekend. Then started debating Acme vs threaded rod for the screw. Really wanted to do it 'right' so decided on Acme.
Looked around online and locally for a source, also debated cutting the rod myself.
The rod length is 12" which would be a bit springy to thread without a steady rest which I don't have.
@Dabbler pointed me at a great video by Joe Pi where he makes a steady rest out of phenolic to thread a tiny brass lead screw for his miniature lathe build.

Got a call back from a semi local supplier. I can get 12 ft of 1/2-10 Acme rod for the absolutely astounding price of $42. Yes, 12 feet for $42 I double checked. Twice. Needless to say the decision was easy!


----------



## C-Bag (Apr 12, 2021)

Interesting vise. I think the only other YouTuber I’ve seen use one is Jere Kirkpatrick. Be interesting to see how it works out for you.


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 12, 2021)

It could be a complete bust but no matter what I will learn something by building it!


----------



## C-Bag (Apr 12, 2021)

That is very true. Every single time I do a project I learn something. I would love to see a hybrid of this vise with a speed vise so no cranking. I’ve gotten spoiled by mine. But having all that range of travel to be able hold big or long things would be super handy. Mine only opens 3.5”.


----------



## extropic (Apr 12, 2021)

David,
I haven't watched the video you linked (maybe later) but I want to comment ASAP.
I speak from experience as I have both types of float-lock vises.

The one pictured in the video link does not have a quick acting adjustment. In other words, you have to turn that crank about a million times to adjust from a 6" grip to a 1" grip. The becomes obnoxious real fast.

I have recently seen a full set of drawings for the quick adjust variant of the float-lock vise and I will look for them and get back to you.
Alternatively, you could incorporate a quick adjust nut (like used on quill depth stops) into your homemade version.

Something as important as a drill press vise should be dead easy and a pleasure to use (for safety's sake).

Edit:  This is the quick adjust type and still available. Also, a Heinrich cam-lock type.









						Wahlstrom Float Lock Drill Press Vise, 12" Capacity, 26" OAL - M1-89-24-12
					

Offering a huge selection of industrial tool sales online. Find over 100,000 metalworking products, precision measuring tools, power tools & accessories.




					www.penntoolco.com
				












						Drill Press Vises - Machine & Drill Press Vises - MSC Industrial Supply
					

Find Drill Press Vises at MSC Industrial Supply, serving the metalworking, safety, and MRO industries for over 75 years




					www.mscdirect.com


----------



## darkzero (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## extropic (Apr 12, 2021)

I found the plans. 



			http://www.homemetalshopclub.org/news/11/newsletter1104.pdf#page=6


----------



## extropic (Apr 12, 2021)

darkzero said:


> View attachment 362441


 I don't want to misinterpret. What's your point?


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 12, 2021)

extropic said:


> David,
> I haven't watched the video you linked (maybe later) but I want to comment ASAP.
> I speak from experience as I have both types of float-lock vises.
> 
> ...



Yes those are both really nice and a cool $500 North of the border


----------



## darkzero (Apr 12, 2021)

extropic said:


> I don't want to misinterpret. What's your point?



Well we don't have the popcorn emoji here so.....


----------



## silence dogood (Apr 12, 2021)

darkzero said:


> View attachment 362441


Beer flavored popcorn,


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 12, 2021)

extropic said:


> I found the plans.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.homemetalshopclub.org/news/11/newsletter1104.pdf#page=6


Thanks for those sir, I'm not sure I could pull off that build at this point in my fledgling metal working career.


----------



## extropic (Apr 12, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> Thanks for those sir, I'm not sure I could pull off that build at this point in my fledgling metal working career.


 I get it. However, what about incorporating a quick acting nut?
Do you think that's doable?



			https://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/01602994


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 12, 2021)

That’s possible. I see the button. 
How does it work?


----------



## darkzero (Apr 12, 2021)

Here's the Morton one for a BP that I used to make the depth stop on my PM-45. Should give you an idea of how they work.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 12, 2021)

Here's another style quick release that might give you ideas. https://www.mcmaster.com/knobs/quick-lock-threaded-through-hole-knobs/?SrchEntryWebPart_InpBox=knob





Another variation are the quick release nuts found on some vises. Like my 7x12 bandsaw. Can either be 2 pieces or similar to how the Morton is, when tension on the nut is released it can then move freely.


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 12, 2021)

Thanks Will, I’m curious how those things are made...


----------



## darkzero (Apr 12, 2021)

I've never looked at one close up but I assume the nut is just threaded normally, then the hole is bored again offset? But it then has to attach to the moving jaw or whatever loosley or free floating with some sort of spring to allow it to cam out or whatever. I'm sure there are videos of them online. I know one woodworker that I watch made something with a quick releasing nut. I forget what it was though as I haven't watched the video yet.

The quill stop & quick release knob versions should be much easier to make.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Apr 13, 2021)

Here ya go give it a click


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 13, 2021)

With my burgeoning CNC experience maybe I’ll add a stepper motor to crank this baby closed!


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 13, 2021)

darkzero said:


> I've never looked at one close up but I assume the nut is just threaded normally, then the hole is bored again offset? But it then has to attach to the moving jaw or whatever loosley or free floating with some sort of spring to allow it to cam out or whatever. I'm sure there are videos of them online. I know one woodworker that I watch made something with a quick releasing nut. I forget what it was though as I haven't watched the video yet.
> 
> The quill stop & quick release knob versions should be much easier to make.


Was is this by any chance?


----------



## darkzero (Apr 13, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> Was is this by any chance?



Why yes it is! Not very many woodworkers keep me entertained but he does!


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 13, 2021)

That's an ingenious design... definitely got me thinking how to scale it down.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 13, 2021)

I guess I should probably go & finally watch the video now.


----------



## C-Bag (Apr 13, 2021)

Very ingenious, thanks for posting!


----------



## darkzero (Apr 13, 2021)

Oh wow, that's completely different than what I was thinking. I'm pretty sure the one on my bandsaw doesn't work that way & is much simpler but ultimately it gives the same result.

I had no idea the video was that old. And apparently I did watch the video & the vise build already according to my watched history. But I don't remember any of it (well the vise one I kind of do).


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 13, 2021)

I need to watch Mr Pete's build videos again to see how it could be adapted. 
I think it's possible. Just not sure I have the skills. Yet.


----------



## AGCB97 (Apr 13, 2021)

My rendition of the float lock vise. Quick, cheap, easy. Uses a 3/4" pipe clamp with extended jaws and T-bolts to lock the vise jaw and rod length. I use it on my Powermatic 1200 DP (anchor shown in pic 2). For a smaller DP it could be made with a 1/2" pipe clamp.
Aaron


----------



## jwmelvin (Apr 13, 2021)

AGCB97 said:


> My rendition of the float lock vise.



This is great. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Shotgun (Apr 13, 2021)

AGCB97 said:


> My rendition of the float lock vise. Quick, cheap, easy. Uses a 3/4" pipe clamp with extended jaws and T-bolts to lock the vise jaw and rod length. I use it on my Powermatic 1200 DP (anchor shown in pic 2). For a smaller DP it could be made with a 1/2" pipe clamp.
> Aaron
> 
> View attachment 362520
> View attachment 362519


I was thinking of doing the same thing, except I have some Harbor Freight bar clamps.


----------



## AGCB97 (Apr 13, 2021)

I went for strength since this is a powerful DP.  I brazed a brass bushing in the screw adjustable part and made new parts with better fitting DOM tubing for the rest.

Even at that, there is not much resistance to 'lift' unless you add another clamp.
For the work that needs better holding  (and I need better protection from) I made a 8" by 10" DP vise that bolts to the T-slot table.
Aaron


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 13, 2021)

Well scratch the smoking deal on the Acme rod. The shipping was under-quoted by $85. 
Plan B is 3ft of 12/-10 Acme from Fastener Force for $16.


----------



## hman (Apr 13, 2021)

Here's my "poor man's version" of this type of vise ... a Bessey bar clamp from Home Depot, an eyebolt, and a 1/4" hole thru the drill press table.  The short piece of handy rod across the end of the clamp is just there to keep the eyebolt from going astray.


----------

